# toast.sit



## pcoderch27 (Sep 30, 2007)

i need to know how to install a file -toast.sit......


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, unluckly for you, as a quick google shows (because i've never heard of such files before) that those files are only used in torrent as far as i can tell, and we will not help with psp software or files.


----------

